# cockatiel has sore feet but is she poorly?



## chris0147 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi all,

Last Monday I notice that my sister's cockatiel called Sophie, she has been on the floor sleeping a bit fair, so I took her to the vet to get checked up. The vet said she has infection so she has been on antibiotics, she wasn't vocal didn't really sit on her perch and she's not had a loss of appetite and hardly moved around. Yesterday and the day before she's been more vocal still a bit quiet but she's moved around a bit more, ate loads and has drank a bit more of her water, but she's still on the floor quite a lot. I went to see a different vet in two days ago, he said that she's underweight which we will need to change her diet and she has a sore on her feet the other feet is fine and we need to change the perches, so it would be more comfortable for Sophie. 

We've changed her diet, perches and brought fruit and fish even sand as well. I don't know why she's sleeping a lot in the daytime which is seen a bit strange as she usually sleeps on her perch at night time. I don't know where the sore on her feet has came from, may of been the perch where she had sat on, but it's odd on why she's still very quiet. Usually in the most days she has been moving around seen very happy. The vet I went to see on last Tuesday, he said that she's on the floor because she's comfortable on the floor as she has a sore feet and he also said that he didn't look that worried.

However, she is still sitting on the floor sleeping a lot and having sore feet. Does it mean she could have gout, if she is poorly or she sleeps alot because of her sore feet? Have anyone have experienced with this before?

Any suggest or any idea if there should be any worried?


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Did the vet say what the problem was with her feet? What were her perches like before you had different ones in there? 

At the moment, if she is going through treatment, I imagine she is still not feeling too good and is probably not quite herself again yet. I'd give it a bit of time but if you fear she's getting worse I would get her back to your vet


----------



## chris0147 (Feb 10, 2014)

Well no, he said it's look sore and it affect her where she sat on.

The perches that we removed it looks like this:




















Yeah I'd agreed with you, I will give her a bit more time to see if she will get better. The vet said if she don't get better in two weeks time, I should go back. Do you agree if i should wait until on 25/02/14?

And what about her sleeping a lot, do you think she is sleeping a lot because of her sore feet that affect her or if she is poorly?


----------



## chris0147 (Feb 10, 2014)

anyone? .


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I saw your pix and post on Avian Avenue. I tried to post and at the time my comuter was acting up. 

Sofie is a male, so you don't have to worry about egg-binding.

There was something about the vet...and possible liver/kidney issues. This is the post on AA, so that everyone is up to speed on everything

http://forums.avianavenue.com/index.php?threads/is-cockatiel-poorly.130507/

What do the droppings look like? IF there is anything affecting the liver/kidneys you can look at the urates ... they should always be white.


----------



## chris0147 (Feb 10, 2014)

wtf?!? No she isn't a male. Her name is NOT Sofie, her name Sophie and she is a girl where I has it for 18 years. I know the sex of her because the pet shop told us when we first bought her. Male and female does looks the same, but I know that she don't have a penis. If it did we would have notice and the vet would have told us anyway, so the vet has told us that she is a girl. She cannot be a boy. Are you really stupid?

I think she has a white and green poo which it looks normal to me. I will go and check again in the morning to make sure that everything is okay.




srtiels said:


> I saw your pix and post on Avian Avenue. I tried to post and at the time my comuter was acting up.
> 
> Sofie is a male, so you don't have to worry about egg-binding.
> 
> ...


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

chris0147 said:


> wtf?!? No she isn't a male. Her name is NOT Sofie, her name Sophie and she is a girl where I has it for 18 years. I know the sex of her because the pet shop told us when we first bought her. Male and female does looks the same, but I know that she don't have a penis. If it did we would have notice and the vet would have told us anyway, so the vet has told us that she is a girl. She cannot be a boy. Are you really stupid?
> 
> I think she has a white and green poo which it looks normal to me. I will go and check again in the morning to make sure that everything is okay.


Male tiels do not have a penis the way that mammals do. It's actually very difficult to tell visually what gender a bird is and you often have to know a bit about breeds and look at the coloration.

I'm guessing that srtiels thinks Sophie is a male because she can talk. You said on Avian Avenue, "She has always saying to me 'hello', 'i love you', 'really' and 'good night'." Talking would be VERY VERY VERY rare behavior for a female bird. This is almost exclusively male behavior.

Also, another commenter on Avian Avenue said "Grey girls do not get the bright yellow and orange on their cheeks."

I saw that a lot of the AA commenters are suggesting you take Sophie to a different vet for a second opinion. If your vet isn't knowledgeable enough about birds to notice that your bird is likely a male, not a female (which is what all signs point to...) this vet might not be familiar enough with birds to handle a sick one like yours.

I wish you and your tiel the best! I hope (s)he gets healthy soon.


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

I would suggest some rope perches if you don't have any already. They're nice and soft and might be more comfortable for sore feet. That and a few natural branches of varying thickness, so less pressure is put on the same parts of the feet. My three love to sleep on rope perches as its a nice comfy spot to relax and easy to grip. If you put one nice and close to the ground it might help gradually get Sophie back to sleeping on a perch.

I just took a peek at your pictures on avian avenue, and I'm 99.9% sure Sophie is a male. Standard grey females would have a grey wash over their face, instead of the yellow mask. Pet shops staff are not always as knowledgable as we believe them to be. They could have easily misidentified the gender when Sophie was a baby as all cockatiels will look like girls before their first moult. Cockatiels also have their genitalia/ reproductive organs on the inside of their body, so there would be no visual male/female parts to look for like you do with other species. Sophie is very beautiful either way though, and I hope those feet get better soon


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

chris0147 said:


> wtf?!? No she isn't a male. Her name is NOT Sofie, her name Sophie and she is a girl where I has it for 18 years. I know the sex of her because the pet shop told us when we first bought her. Male and female does looks the same, but I know that she don't have a penis. If it did we would have notice and the vet would have told us anyway, so the vet has told us that she is a girl. She cannot be a boy. Are you really stupid?
> 
> I think she has a white and green poo which it looks normal to me. I will go and check again in the morning to make sure that everything is okay.


Hold up... People are trying to help you here.. No need to get nasty! Pet stores are notorious for getting things wrong... Calling people names is really not right... If you know best why are you asking?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*wtf?!? No she isn't a male. *
*I'm guessing that srtiels thinks Sophie is a male *

There is a pix posted in the post on AA., so I was not guessing...I clicked on the link I post to double check.

I hope he is doing alot better since your last post.

This illustration may be helpful to show the differences between a males and female.


----------

